# Check Engine light on - Engine Power reduced?



## cruze-zeeke (Nov 1, 2013)

I just did an oil change and now I got a check engine light. They used DExos2. Does anyone know what can be causing check engine light to come on, and whether or not the dealer will paid to get it fix?


----------



## Camaro Scotty (Jun 28, 2014)

check the level and then remove and retighten the cap....


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

cruze-zeeke said:


> I just did an oil change and now I got a check engine light. They used DExos2. Does anyone know what can be causing check engine light to come on, and whether or not the dealer will paid to get it fix?


Hey there,

If Camaro Scotty's resolution did not seem to help, have you considered taking this into the dealership for a closer look? Feel free to send over a PM my way with your information, and I will do my best to look into this for you. Hope to hear from you soon.

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Like Scotty said, check the cap but also check to ensure the oil filter was tightened properly and the oil drain plug is seated properly.


----------



## cruze-zeeke (Nov 1, 2013)

how do I check the oil filter and oil drain?

I did a quick search and see that alot of GM vehicles have this problems. it could be anything from 02 sensor, throttle body sensor, to ECU upgrade.

I also schedule for a services appointment this Tuesday. I'll let you guys know.

I'm not happy about this at all.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm also guessing it's the oil cap or drain plug and the engine has detected a drop in oil pressure as a result. As a general rule, check the last thing that was done. Hopefully it's something this simple. Please let us know what it turns out to be.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

YEs definitely keep us posted.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

By the way, was the level OK? I woudl think too much oil could cause this.


----------



## cruze-zeeke (Nov 1, 2013)

Yeah the oil level was ok.
I'm at the dealer right now waiting for them to tell me what the problem is.


----------



## cruze-zeeke (Nov 1, 2013)

everything is ok. I'll post the pic of the report below


----------



## cruze-zeeke (Nov 1, 2013)

I guess alot of this happen when I travel alot on highway where dirt and debris got into the filter. 

1. Is this something I can prevent with just simple engine wash?
2. Can I do a regen myself or is that something i have to take to the dealer? Really don't feel like spending 2 hours if I don't have to.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

cruze-zeeke said:


> everything is ok. I'll post the pic of the report below
> View attachment 93217


Hey there,

Happy to hear that everything went well. Let us know if you have any further questions or concerns.

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

cruze-zeeke said:


> I guess alot of this happen when I travel alot on highway where dirt and debris got into the filter.
> 
> 1. Is this something I can prevent with just simple engine wash?
> 2. Can I do a regen myself or is that something i have to take to the dealer? Really don't feel like spending 2 hours if I don't have to.


C-Z I'm not a mechanic, but I believe the DPF filter becomes plugged primarily from combustion particles (carbon etc) not highway dust. The intake air filter should keep dust from entering the engine. I wouldn't try to wash the engine myself.


----------



## TheDog (Mar 27, 2014)

Regens are supposed to happen on their own occasionally during sustained highway drives. If you drive almost exclusively stop and go or very short drives you eventually get a message that says regen needed, keep driving at which point you should head out on some open road and try to drive 15 or 20 miles at highway speeds with as few interruptions as possible until the regen is complete. If you don't do it right away the message eventually becomes keep driving mandatory. If you don't go immediately then you can end up beyond the level that can be done on the road and be back at service.

It doesn't sound like these warnings didn't come up at all for you or you didn't see them?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

You need to take that car on road trips.


----------



## cruze-zeeke (Nov 1, 2013)

You know what, I haven't got that message for keep driving. I got the car in November 2013, put almost 8k miles in it and never once got the message for keep driving.

My drive to work consist of drive 2 mile, get on bypass to get on the highway for 13 mile, get off highway and drive 2 more miles of stop and go traffic. But on the weekend I put in alot of mileage.
*
obermd*: prior to this happening. I drove from central pa to Bensalem, got home park the car and got up the next day start the car up and the check engine light came on.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

cruze-zeeke said:


> You know what, I haven't got that message for keep driving. I got the car in November 2013, put almost 8k miles in it and never once got the message for keep driving.
> 
> My drive to work consist of drive 2 mile, get on bypass to get on the highway for 13 mile, get off highway and drive 2 more miles of stop and go traffic. But on the weekend I put in alot of mileage.
> *
> obermd*: prior to this happening. I drove from central pa to Bensalem, got home park the car and got up the next day start the car up and the check engine light came on.


Well, I am really curious about what exactly happened during the oil change. I think if the tech found a way to screw something up, he would not admit to anything.


----------



## cruze-zeeke (Nov 1, 2013)

FWIW I don't think the tech or mechanic did anything wrong.

I remember that day very clearly. I remote started the car, came out later after the engine shut down started the car again with key and saw the message.
The fact that I've never seen the message for keep driving, maybe I was unlucky to remote start the car when it need regen and the car shut down mid-cycle.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Check your water pump , I had one fail a while back and it threw a code and engine overheating. I immediately shut her down and had a water pump swapped. Ever since that car has been running great !


----------

